# Hymer 644 Parts - Citroen Base LHD



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Am struggling to get a good suply of parts for the citroen engine - pipes, hoses etc

Hymer UK are great at the internal Hymer parts but my local citreon garage are to say the least disappointing.

I am also after a workshop type manual, does one exist?


Its a Hymer 644 1992 LHD Import on a Citroen base with a 2.5td engine


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Your best contacting a local motor factors such as Camberlys or Motorforce for engine parts. This is not to say they can supply all of them, however if you need to get them from Citreon the age of the vehicle will mean a limited supply of parts. You may also find that being LHD will also limit the availability of some parts in the UK market. When you contact a dealer or motor factor, have specific details about your vehicle available such as gearbox codes, engine codes etc, as you may find the vehicle not listed on their searches if they use chassis number or registration as most imported vehicles will not be listed.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Any good Motor Factor will supply any amount of hose's /pipes , and half the cost ! tubing can be bought in any length ,make sure you get the correct type ie water hose ect, Also brake/clutch parts are cheaper and made very often by the same mfg's. most of these parts are used on thousands of other vehicles so it should not be a problem. if its a german Import have good look over it, check out brakes take the rear drums off and check the brake cylinders , and grease the rear bearings and adjust them. you can get a workshop cd on Ebay.


----------

